# TNA at Vertigo



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Tuesday Night Action at Vertigo Raceway

Beginning this month, 6/22, we are going to have Tuesday night racing at Vertigo. We will alternate Tuesday and Saturday racing so there is a race at Vertigo every week. Racing starts promptly at 7p and ends by 10p.

TNA will have 2 qualifying rounds of 5 minutes and the mains with a 4 heat maximum. Race entry is only $10. No payouts or points, just pure fun! Classes will be split based on attendance. Now those of you who can't make it out on the weekend can join us for racing every other Tuesday night. Mark your calendars for 6/22 and come out and play!


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

sounds like fun count me in :doowapsta


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

OHHH....different TNA


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

wily said:


> OHHH....different TNA


Me too, was gettin excited for just a second.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

I am happy I am not the only one with their mind in the gutter LOL:rotfl:


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

sunkenmetal said:


> I am happy I am not the only one with their mind in the gutter LOL:rotfl:


I was thinking "Total Nonstop Action" wrestling like on Spike TV...LOL


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

killerkustoms said:


> I was thinking "Total Nonstop Action" wrestling like on Spike TV...LOL


Ummm yea me to..lol


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

wily said:


> OHHH....different TNA


Thats what I was thinking...


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Verti goat said:


> Tuesday Night Action at Vertigo Raceway
> 
> Beginning this month, 6/22, we are going to have Tuesday night racing at Vertigo. We will alternate Tuesday and Saturday racing so there is a race at Vertigo every week. Racing starts promptly at 7p and ends by 10p.
> 
> TNA will have 2 qualifying rounds of 5 minutes and the mains with a 4 heat maximum. Race entry is only $10. No payouts or points, just pure fun! Classes will be split based on attendance. Now those of you who can't make it out on the weekend can join us for racing every other Tuesday night. Mark your calendars for 6/22 and come out and play!


Excellent! Short and sweet! Count me in.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll have to check my busy schedule, I usually dont get off till 3:30 so it'll be cuttin it close.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Labrat99 said:


> Excellent! Short and sweet! Count me in.


Yep..Thats how I like my TNA to!!!

(Soory..Couldnt help it)-Monkey..angelsm


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

TNA is the greastest thing EVER.

And racing on Tuesday night ain't too shabby either!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Anybody seen or heard from ol' Slick Rick? I haven't seen him at any races lately and he hasn't been on the forums...


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

Just been busy with other stuff and flying rc planes. Will be getting back to some racing...


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

This Tuesday night at 7pm the 1st race. Come on out and have some fun.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Just been busy with other stuff and flying rc planes. Will be getting back to some racing...


Glad you're back Rick. Hope to see you at the track from some racing soon. I'm excited about the TNA tomorrow. This a great opportunity to get out for some racing on the cheap!! Should be funny seeing people racing in their work clothes!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Race starts at 7p. Hope to see some of you in a little while.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

What a great race started at 7 and I think it was over by 9 30. We had 22 races with 2 classes. Track also looked good. Thanks to everyone that came out.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Had a blast last night guys. The Slash class was fun even though I came up short on battery for some reason. And it was fun watching ******* lay down some fast laps with my buggy. Way to go *******! Thanks to Jerry and Derick too. Appreciate what you guys are doing to promote racing on our end of town.

:bounce::dance::bounce:


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Had a blast last night...


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

That was fun, nice way to break up the work week.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

we had a great time last night! we will definately be out there again!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Tanner....how did your dad's E-buggy run?


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

It ran great through practice and the first qualifier. 
about half way through the second qualifier it stopped running.
we haven't figured out if it is the motor or the esc.

he drove really good yesterday, he ended up 3rd after the first qual. And was in 2nd place during the second qual before it shut down. the car still needs set-up work though


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Probably that fan he was talking about not working..........

Also try gearing down a couple of teeth........


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Fun time last night.

Ya ******* was putting on somefast laps last night in both classes.

Tanner: ya that car looked good when it was running I wish I could tell you more about that ESC but just dont have any experience other than hearing about people burning it out and getting a castle or tekin


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

I was ready to pack up and go home after practicing tuesday before the race when the xray decided to break a few teeth off the crown gear, thanks to rusty offering me to drive his D8 buggy, I got to stay and play. Had a blast running in the main with Jason, he was my rabbit. I caught up to him and ran with him pretty close for a little while before rusty's werks motor flamed. Wish I could have been in the fight the whole way to see where we would have finished, but it still beats goin home and not getting to race. Thanks again Rusty for the use of the Hot Bodies. Oh yeah, the Xray is officially retired. Got an Associated RC8 that is getting the motor and electronics installed today when I get home from work. Cant wait for round 2 at the river. See you guys there


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Isn't the RC8 what you had before you got Jake's 808? if so didn't you have problems with that one also:headknock

Too many car problems = User error


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

killerkustoms said:


> Isn't the RC8 what you had before you got Jake's 808? if so didn't you have problems with that one also:headknock
> 
> Too many car problems = User error


I'll let the man defend himself on that question, but I don't really remember him having car problems too often when he ran the RC8.

I will say this though. ******* is the only guy I've ever seen who is liable to have a marshal grab his car and kill it thinking they're stopping a runaway when really he's just on a good lap! :slimer::slimer::slimer:

Oh yeah. I don't want to ever hear anything about the D8 not being tough, it's been ******* tested now. And, he laid down the fastest lap of the night with it too!


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Rubine, never had problems with the RC8 other than the occasional broken plastic piece because of stupid driving. I loved that car. I wanted the 808 when it first came out, but got scared of not being able to get parts so I bought the RC8 under russels advice. That car was great for me for more than a year. Once the chassis was just worn from all the racing I was doing, I wanted to try the 808 and bought Jakes old car. I dont regret having the 808, just that I ran it longer than I should have. The car was jakes 2008 car, and I used it for another year. I am excited as all get out to have an rc8 again and with the knowledge I gained from driving Rusty's car, and the setups i have for the rc8, I have alot of confidence in the combination of equiptment that i have now.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Results from this race have been posted to www.vertigoraceway.com

Also, the July race schedule has also been posted. I hope yall are as excited for the new track as we are!! I know Troy is!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, some weather last week. Today has been sunny here in Alvin and is working on drying the track. There are no more puddles, but it's still muddy. Mud does not work well with TNA!

As long as the day stays dry we will be racing Tuesday night. Dust em' off and pray for some sun!


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Got the RC8b all ready to go, put the finishing touches on it this morning and took it out for a little test drive on street tires. Compared to the 808, it accelerates much harder and is way more aggresive in cornering. Going to keep my fingers crossed for the track to dry out enough for tuesday evening, I got a fever and the only cure is more track time!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Verti goat said:


> Results from this race have been posted to www.vertigoraceway.com
> 
> Also, the July race schedule has also been posted. I hope yall are as excited for the new track as we are!! I know Troy is!


You got that right Vertigo!! build it!! and they will come


----------



## Tobey (Jan 12, 2010)

Verti goat said:


> Wow, some weather last week. Today has been sunny here in Alvin and is working on drying the track. There are no more puddles, but it's still muddy. Mud does not work well with TNA!
> 
> As long as the day stays dry we will be racing Tuesday night. Dust em' off and pray for some sun!


Anyone care if I bring a 2WD Slash to race with the 4x4's? I'll stay out of the way; I just need to race.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

bring it on. we have some 2wds run in the 4x4 class and they do good.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Went by the track today, it's drying up good. It will definitely be ready for racing tomorrow night if we don't get any more rain.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

How long are the mains for SC and 1/8 buggy?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

sc is 10 mins and buggy is 14 mins. racers can only drive in one class for tuesdays


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

wily said:


> How long are the mains for SC and 1/8 buggy?


2 five minute quals per class
1 class per person limit
10 min main for short course
14 min main for buggy and truggy

Race begins at 7p and done by 10p
$10 entry fee


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

How it's looking for tonight? May try and make it.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks good so far. Track is dry. No rain


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks to everyone that came. had fun my 1st race by myself. there was alot of new faces and we where done by 9:30. hope everyone had fun.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea it was fun Jerry and you did a good job calling out lap times and the race. Lots of new faces and a Sc4X4 clearing the triple, a green turtle sc4x4 catching on fire, and ******* still wrenching like usual even with the new buggy, good times. Next time I'm doing nitro, you hear that Derick,, my 4s 5000mah didn't last the 14 minutes (fully charged "the good battery")-- lasted only 10 What The heck is going on? the nitro doesn't have that problem, lol. maintenance time I think!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Yep. Lots of fun. I didn't see the fire, I was in the race but I hope they were able to put it out without too much damage.

Anyway, Rubine, Karl, you guys missed a good race night. Way to go Jerry, great job running the show. Can't wait til next time!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Good job Jerry! Looks like I can start taking more vacations now. Rob, I'm sure you just forgot how to drive electric by now. I think you should just give me your electric so you can focus on nitro with no distractions! See yall for the Swagger Series.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I had a good time amigos! I will try my best to get back out for MORE TNA!

Willy


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't believe y'all got to run. It must have rained 3 inches yesterday evening in Missouri City. Glad it worked out.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> I can't believe y'all got to run. It must have rained 3 inches yesterday evening in Missouri City. Glad it worked out.


We had to put water down between the heats! The track was bone dry and the rain had brought silt to the top so it was SLICK until we watered. I did see lightning off in the distance after dark. Maybe that was what got you guys.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Well*

It acted like it ws going to rain all day yesterday, never did, but today it's been raining all day...

My tears are adding to the flooding.....Haha...


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

hey guys i was that new guy out there with the hyper10sc clearing the triple easy need bigger batteries for the main could of won o well gud race im going to start coming to every TNA


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't miss the next HARC race there at Vertigo either..........first race on their new track! (isn't it?)


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

yea i guess


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

as long as the rain doesnt stop us. rain rain go away


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

dude that was cool for me in sc4x4 to be the only one clearing the triple easy


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

How?


weshyper10sc said:


> dude that was cool for me in sc4x4 to be the only one clearing the triple easy


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

well had a good setup for track in the hyper 10sc and dude i was only running a traxxas veleion setup i just imagion now with a TEKIN RX8 esc and a Novak Ballistic 5.5t "3700kv" running excelrion lipos and ace power lipos plus i had the fastest time of the day but i wasnt consetent times see yall next tuesday


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

JANKEII said:


> How?


LOL...let him enjoy it chuck


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Just put my new Ballistic 5.5 in the Hyper10sc, looks like another Hyper will be clearing the triple...lol. I need to make the rest of the Harc's need to up my stats.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

that 4x4 sc look like a 1/8 electric on that triple is was cool. ready to see yours karl


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice!!!
Just trying to learn. Trying to figure out these different setups on gearing.


weshyper10sc said:


> well had a good setup for track in the hyper 10sc and dude i was only running a traxxas veleion setup i just imagion now with a TEKIN RX8 esc and a Novak Ballistic 5.5t "3700kv" running excelrion lipos and ace power lipos plus i had the fastest time of the day but i wasnt consetent times see yall next tuesday


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

i run the stock spur and a 11 or 13 pinion depends on track condition i ran a 11 at TNA yesterday but i bet probably no one going to make that triple like i did almost every time just saying motor dosent count to a point i was only running a veleion system its that C rating just saying from my dragracing history knowdgle


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

kstoracing u might triple but i dont think so depends on how u jump the jumps lol


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

hey Weshyper, now take that sc down to the river, and try the quad. that is a bad A jump.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I will be alright. I have the optional rotor coming for more torque so, I will find the groove. Think I will just get saddle packs so I can run them in my B44 also. Think I will either get Pro-Tek or Thunder Power, leave my Venom for a practrice battery. 

With a 550 motor I think it could take the quad. A bad jump and I am sure you will need quite a bit of spare arms....lol. RPM needs to make some arms for the Hyper10s...lol.

I am trying the 16t on it for now, have the 17t also. 

When are we working on the new track? Rain is messing up the schedule. I need to get a pass so I need a heads up on the day.


Wes, what body are you running on your Hyper10? I am thinking about getting that Raptor SVT from JConcepts. Not sure how easy it will fit the Hyper though.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

his truck will make the quad but i dont the truck can hold together. you will need alot of spare parts for sure. need the rain to stop.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

cool, thnx


weshyper10sc said:


> i run the stock spur and a 11 or 13 pinion depends on track condition i ran a 11 at TNA yesterday but i bet probably no one going to make that triple like i did almost every time just saying motor dosent count to a point i was only running a veleion system its that C rating just saying from my dragracing history knowdgle


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

yea i dont know how my will handle a quad probably but will see and im planing to go to the river track to see if i can do it hope hyper10sc dosent break to peices i know does triples will see


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

its a illzuion body but thats my blitz this is my hyper look at avatar proline chevy silverado


----------



## Tobey (Jan 12, 2010)

jep527 said:


> thanks to everyone that came. had fun my 1st race by myself. there was alot of new faces and we where done by 9:30. hope everyone had fun.


I had fun. Running just two classes is the way to go on a weeknight. I got home by 10:00.

I do have a thought: If enough cars show up, why not score two classes, but run them together? For instance, if there are 4 truggies and 7 buggies, you can still run them all in one race. But score it 1-3 for buggy and 1-3 for truggy, with an overall winner. Same for 2wd vs. 4x4 SC. Many road racing organizations do this; 3-4 classes make up a single race group.

Since you're not giving prizes, I guess it doesn't really matter; just a thought.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

ok cool


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I wanted to thank you guys for putting up with me and my son the other night in the buggy class. 
Hopefully he didn't take anybody out to bad in the main, I'm trying to slow him down and smooth him out but the poor kid gets no track time because apparently I enjoy wrenching way too much!:headknock

Thanks again to Jerry and everyone that helped us out.

Damon & Dane


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't worry, he still drives better than Jerry...lol.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Ducatibilt said:


> I wanted to thank you guys for putting up with me and my son the other night in the buggy class.
> Hopefully he didn't take anybody out to bad in the main, I'm trying to slow him down and smooth him out but the poor kid gets no track time because apparently I enjoy wrenching way too much!:headknock
> 
> Thanks again to Jerry and everyone that helped us out.
> ...


I started bring my boys out last year and it puts a smile on my face when I see others out there. You would be surprised how well they do with a little practice(my youngest will kick my butt every onece in a while).

It is easy to tune the electric cars to make it easier for them to drive. I can let you know what I did in the beginning to help my kids out....they are 10 and 14yrs btw.

You would be surprised how understanding and protective most of these guys are when it comes to youngsters coming out to participate.

Willy


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

i like to see new people race that means rc is getting bigger. my son is 9 and will be racing in the harc series soon. never raced a race yet but i will start him off in the tuesday races first. he will be 1/8 ebuggy. if we can get enough ebuggies we can split them up expert and sportsman. so lets get everyone out for the next harc race or tuesday race. it will be fun


----------



## upd103 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah. After I get out there, you may feel compelled to put me in a beginners class by myself. Ha Ha. I bet I've got "Jerry" beat, whoever that is. I'm hoping to meet some of you guys this Saturday at Mikes. I know there's some races in Austin and San Antonio this weekend too though. See y'all later.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, Jerry....just wow. Good thing you're going electric now. Getting beat by experts now, instead of newbies...lol


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

its where i belong and i got your donuts lol


----------



## upd103 (Jun 22, 2010)

Think he took that the wrong way. I meant the back of the field was gonna be a toss up now. I know that's where I'll be. 


BTW. I prefer powdered donuts. LOL


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

at least im not going to hacked anymore by you karl thats the only way you win. dont yall ever work or just sit on the computer


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol, I hack, I only hack Jerry. Just let the drivers go by while you bash around the track...lol.


----------



## upd103 (Jun 22, 2010)

jep527 said:


> at least im not going to hacked anymore by you karl thats the only way you win. dont yall ever work or just sit on the computer


Oh, that's the joy of working 4 - 10's. Off every Fri, Sat, Sun. And the iPhone is always on me.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah me too lol


----------



## upd103 (Jun 22, 2010)

iPhone or 4-10's?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

g-1 and 4-10


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

We will have some TNA at Vertigo this Tues. the 13th. I know this isn't on our race schedule, but the rain has kept us indoors lately and the weather for the week is looking nice. $10 entry for 1 class only. Start at 7, done by 10p with plenty of time for sleep.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Verti goat said:


> We will have some TNA at Vertigo this Tues. the 13th. I know this isn't on our race schedule, but the rain has kept us indoors lately and the weather for the week is looking nice. $10 entry for 1 class only. Start at 7, done by 10p with plenty of time for sleep.


Sweet! I'm in. :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## RodneyReeL (Oct 23, 2009)

killerkustoms said:


> I was thinking "Total Nonstop Action" wrestling like on Spike TV...LOL


X2....


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

we should run the track backwards for tuesday before we have the new track. what yall think?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I guess I might come out for some TNA this week!


----------



## Tobey (Jan 12, 2010)

jep527 said:


> we should run the track backwards for tuesday before we have the new track. what yall think?


I can't make it Tuesday, but yes, do it.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

jep527 said:


> we should run the track backwards for tuesday before we have the new track. what yall think?


I don't think its gonna work, don't know too many cars that can scale a wall, (Turn 2)


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

We tried to run a lap backwards yesterday and we tried like 3-4 times and couldn't get over turn 2.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool I think I can make it tomorrow night. Last week was fun. I wouldn't drive it backwards, although it be fun/different but it doesn't flow very good. Turn 2 wouldn't work unless you add some dirt.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya if we are destroying the track next week we might as well do a facelift to turn 2 or any place that needs it to make a reverse direction work. I'm game for it sounds fun.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I am with Rob. I want to come out and race tomorrow but not if it is going to be backwards.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

No backwards


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I can make it tomorrow to run SC. 

Derrick you gonna make it tomorrow or, is it a day off for you?

Gonna test out some changes I made last night and see how it does. Shock oil changes and set-up changes being done tonight.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Mike, Brain, Vernon and myself are planning to be there. Trying to talk Ken into it.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I don't care which way we go as long as we're all going the same way. No R/C demolition derby for me!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Labrat99 said:


> I don't care which way we go as long as we're all going the same way. No R/C demolition derby for me!


Huh...All this time I thought you liked head-on collisions....???

Karl, I'll be there directing tomorrow. Not sure if I'll throw my slash out or not yet.

Reminder for those of you who haven't had any TNA in a while....we run 1 class per person for $10, two 5 min qualifiers, 10 min short course main and 14 min buggy/truggy main. Qualifying starts at 7p and we'll be packed up to go home by 10p.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

so whos racing SC4X4 tommorow?


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

dude i suck last night i didnt finsh first heat hyper broke are then second heat dog bone flew out so only front wheel drive then maine battery went dead i got voodoo on me lol good racing and good people'


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

what a great tna. we had 32 people great turnout, lots of people that we havent seen in a long time. my e buggy did good alot of fun.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

Had a great time tonight out at vertigo! Thanks to Derek and Jerry for putting on a fun race every week, and to Derek for the great announcing. The track was hooked up!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

To answer your question CV from the other thread the TNA was good. Derick did an outstanding job announcing, the races were all tight. a lot of people there over 30 peeps i think on a Tuesday, we didn't run it backwards- well most of us didn't, Skillet turned a 24.2 sec lap:mpd:, Jerry wasn't announcing, Grayson still out qualifying us, Jerry didn't flame out all night, Willy and Jason had a great battle in truggy (1/2 second apart for laps) till Willy had a dead battery or something, ******* did NOT have any problems with his buggy, it only cost $10, we were done by 10 - 10:15pm, and last but not least Karl showed up.


Good Job Derick and Jerry


----------



## Asbar 23 (Jul 7, 2010)

hey jerry and derick could you guys put the tires i forgot at the track on the corne pit are right by where u guys post the class sheets it the pit are right under the driver stand in the corner could u put those in the shop so i can get those when i come for the swagger race please put them in the shop they are brand new beadlocks for my huper 10sc 
thank you ... and please let me know when u put them so i know tht u guys found them or not.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Had a great time getting some TNA last night. Thanks Mark for the setup advice on my buggy. It is definately more planted now. Only 30 minutes late to work this morning. Thank God there is no one here to notice at this hour.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Had a great time ,I see were honesty gets me Rob.lol
Good race grayson we will be with those experts real soon.
Thanks Rusty for the pitting.......as for the 24 sec lap Rob knows what happen ..................short cut.lol:wink:


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Great TUESDAY night turnout, especially when people show up with there trailers for a club race, thanks for the support guys. Thanks, Vernon and Mike G for providing mosquito control by spraying the lawn down every few hours. Darren the Mugen is definitely better for you but you seem to still land in the straight away after the triple but are quicker to get out of the way..lol. After last nights run in a combined buggy class (I didn't run buggy) there should be no doubt who the real sandbaggers are, you know who you are guys...definitely not you Jerry but the E Mugen did well till you flamed out...is that possible in electric..lol

BTW dang good TNA, home in time before anyone noticed!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> Great TUESDAY night turnout, especially when people show up with there trailers for a club race, thanks for the support guys. Thanks, Vernon and Mike G for providing mosquito control by spraying the lawn down every few hours. Darren the Mugen is definitely better for you but you seem to still land in the straight away after the triple but are quicker to get out of the way..lol. After last nights run in a combined buggy class (I didn't run buggy) there should be no doubt who the real sandbaggers are, you know who you are guys...definitely not you Jerry but the E Mugen did well till you flamed out...is that possible in electric..lol


 Rubine we all know your slowing your pace to get the spot light off of you................sandbagger.......can't what to see the agama run....


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

As usual a good show. Had fun running the truck for a change. The best part no need for a pit crew...lol. Thanks for the loan Skillet it lowered two seconds off my lap times. A few set up changes and lets see how it handles then. 

I am going to have to learn a new layout pretty soon...lol, can't wait.


See you guys Sunday.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

NICE to get some TNA last night! Thanks for putting on a good race amigos.

Had Jason's number in truggy....too bad I couldnt finish it. Sounds like it was fun to watch....was exciting for me too!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Gotta love me some TNA! Lol... I had a great time last night. Thanks for putting on a fun and smooth race and the track was hooked up! Thanks to Mark for some setup tips.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

You guys are killing me...


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds like someone is a little jealous of the TNA others got last night...lol.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Hotrod. I thought about your problem, and I remember what I did last time. Try to lean out the bottom a few hrs. If u want call me me and I can explain how it works. 8326223014.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Chuck, you should have been there for a little TNA. It sure breaks up the week.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a great time last night. Good job guys. Keep it up. Reminded me of when we used to run 1/10 scale electronics on Thursday nights. I will be back for sure.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

skillett said:


> Rubine we all know your slowing your pace to get the spot light off of you................sandbagger.......can't what to see the agama run....


Rubine,

Here's a new avatar for you. No charge. You can thank me later...


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

skillett said:


> Had a great time ,I see were honesty gets me Rob.lol
> Good race grayson we will be with those experts real soon.
> Thanks Rusty for the pitting.......as for the 24 sec lap Rob knows what happen ..................short cut.lol:wink:


No problem.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Labrat99 said:


> Rubine,
> 
> Here's a new avatar for you. No charge. You can thank me later...


 lmao


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks again for the TNA last night. Great showing by alot of great racers.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I know...sad4sm


kstoracing said:


> Sounds like someone is a little jealous of the TNA others got last night...lol.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

HAHA!!!


Labrat99 said:


> Rubine,
> 
> Here's a new avatar for you. No charge. You can thank me later...


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Had a great time last night guys. It was awesome to see such a big turnout. Guess you guys like your TNA....

Results are posted at www.vertigoraceway.com


----------

